# Why is Moxley wrestling an old man at All Out?



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have no idea who he’s wrestling honestly. Just heard he’s old. I don’t follow NJPW so I have no idea who he is honestly. I know he’s in this NJPW feud but was it really necessary for All Out?

Why not have a great match with an actual great AEW wrestler? Give the fans a great match instead of this random match with this NJPW guy that most people won’t care about.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The way kenny feels about Japanese girls is the way mox feels about old Japanese men


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kojima is a mid card wrestler from New Japan Pro Wrestling and is about to celebrate his 51st birthday in a couple of weeks.

Why is it happening? Because Tony marks for NJPW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure he was supposed to fight Tanahashi but NJPW had a bunch of their wrestlers catch the COVID and pulled Tanahashi out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yah, was supposed to be Tana

this is a stopgap

but geezzz…. Suzuki is in the US at the moment


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give me Mox vs Jungle Boy instead. Atleast we would get a fun match.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

It kinda sucks, but it wasnt the original plan, and the other stuff on the card makes it less of an issue.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, was supposed to be Tana
> 
> this is a stopgap
> 
> but geezzz…. Suzuki is in the US at the moment


AEW should respond by sending Matt Hardy through the forbidden door lol


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

edit nvm


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kojima is okay from what I have seen of him when he was wrestling in Impact not long ago. I get questioning it but I am more interested in that than Ryo Mizunami being shown on Dynamite. Suzuki would be more interesting for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> AEW should respond by sending Matt Hardy through the forbidden door lol


like yesterday - forbid his door.... forever more


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

La Parka said:


> The way kenny feels about Japanese girls is the way mox feels about old Japanese men


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The way kenny feels about Japanese girls is the way mox feels about old Japanese men


We'll have no kink shaming here!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kojima is great for his age but is an uninspiring choice if for no other reason that he just had a run in IMPACT, so there's not much novelty.

The plan was clearly for Tanahashi but apparently NJPW does not want him to job right now, so it was a non-starter.

Complicating things is the fact that New Japan are at the MetLife Dome (35,000 seater) on September 4th and 5th so need all their current top stars, especially with Covid still affecting their roster.

Moxley vs. Kojima is still a cool undercard match even if not the Mox vs. NJPW combo we want. Seems like Mox is in a holding pattern right now.

Kojima also has a badass theme. He was also in Yakuza 6 for anyone who has played that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I have no idea who he’s wrestling honestly. Just heard he’s old. I don’t follow NJPW so I have no idea who he is honestly. I know he’s in this NJPW feud but was it really necessary for All Out?
> 
> Why not have a great match with an actual great AEW wrestler? Give the fans a great match instead of this random match with this NJPW guy that most people won’t care about.


You forgot to add, 'unknown' to old lol. I dont think many know who he actually is. It's like a random guy just pops in on a ppv in AEW, very odd


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Give me Mox vs Jungle Boy instead. Atleast we would get a fun match.


You're still going to get a good match.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Probably they want a New Japan guy on the show, probably Moxley was the guy who was picked to/wanted to work with them given he's spent time there. Why is it Kojima? Probably because the G1 starts less than 2 weeks after All Out, and thus all their top guys are getting ready for that. I'm presuming you still have to quarantine for 2 weeks when you go to Japan, so that literally wouldn't leave them enough time.


----------



## StephanieSpoiler (Aug 5, 2018)

No offense, but anyone who thinks it was "supposed to be" Tanahashi doesn't know what they're talking about. NJPW has a big show on Sept 4/5 which Tanahashi was booked for weeks ago, and the G1 Climax (their biggest tour of the year) begins shortly after that. Less than two weeks later in fact, and you still have to quarantine for two weeks when entering Japan. NJPW was _never_ going to take arguably their most popular star off their biggest tour of the year (disappointing fans & possibly losing attendance money) just to have him lose a marquee match in another promotion that won't benefit NJPW in any way.

I'm honestly surprised Kojima won't be in the G1 considering the lack of gaijin talent right now, but he's certainly more expendable than Tanahashi.


----------



## StephanieSpoiler (Aug 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, was supposed to be Tana
> 
> this is a stopgap
> 
> but geezzz…. Suzuki is in the US at the moment


No he isn't. He just worked a show in Japan this morning.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I would have liked to have seen Ten-Koji booked against Mox and Kingston. Even at their advanced age they're still a solid tag team. Sonny Onoo could have been given a payday as well, he'd get a decent nostalgia pop. 

I like Kojima and I know his history and status in Japan. A lot of fans won't so it's up to AEW to clue them in. Impact put him over as a big deal, but unfortunately Impact's only watched by one man and his dog these days.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Kinda anti Climax but with G1 soon after and Wrestle Grand Slam the same day, big stars wasn't going to be possible. Tencozy vs Mox & Kingston would of been better or even better, do Moxley vs an Impact wrestler like Sami Callihan or even Mox & Kingston vs Good Brothers for Impact tag titles. 

Kojima did have a good few matches in Impact wrestling recently so it should be a good match as he can still go in the ring. A good 10 min for Mox at All Out would be acceptable given the card and a win other Kojima would also advance Mox vs Tana story.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

StephanieSpoiler said:


> No he isn't. He just worked a show in Japan this morning.


i thought he was facing Garcia next week or something?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fat guy vs old guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> Fat guy vs old guy.


Moxley is far from fat.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kojima was the first wrestler to ever hold New Japan's IWGP Heavyweight Title and All Japan's Triple Crown at the same time in 2005.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Mox will knuckle his chin,loosen his shoulders (like every promo) and then deliver a performance that specifically doesn't involve the wacky line....coz he's legit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably limited list of people NJPW would let them have, and whoever it was going to be probably got held up somewhere. Probably someone else from NJPW will challenge Moxley after the match. So that left you Kojima and whoever is likely to do the challenge.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know about the match but Kojima's epic theme song will definitely be worth listening at All Out. I think he's currently better than Nagata though.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Kojima was the first wrestler to ever hold New Japan's IWGP Heavyweight Title and All Japan's Triple Crown at the same time in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 107064


Kojima beating Tenzan was one of the great works in wrestling history. To the point that I'm still not even sure it was a work.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

StephanieSpoiler said:


> No offense, but anyone who thinks it was "supposed to be" Tanahashi doesn't know what they're talking about. NJPW has a big show on Sept 4/5 which Tanahashi was booked for weeks ago, and the G1 Climax (their biggest tour of the year) begins shortly after that. Less than two weeks later in fact, and you still have to quarantine for two weeks when entering Japan. NJPW was _never_ going to take arguably their most popular star off their biggest tour of the year (disappointing fans & possibly losing attendance money) just to have him lose a marquee match in another promotion that won't benefit NJPW in any way.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I could be asking the same thing about MJF.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Moxley is a HUGE fan of classic Japanese wrestling. Kojima is a legend in Japan.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t know who he is either and I don’t know why I should care about this match at the moment, shame.


----------



## StephanieSpoiler (Aug 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought he was facing Garcia next week or something?


I hadn't heard about that. I do know he has some US dates next month, but he was unquestionably in Japan today; NJPW's site should have some recap of it.

As far as I know there's no quarantine requirement for anyone traveling into the US, so even if he did have a much next week he could probably hang out in Japan and not get on a plane until a couple days before the US match.


----------



## StephanieSpoiler (Aug 5, 2018)

Garty said:


>


Okay, and? This changes nothing. Everything I said is still true, and the video didn't make mention of a match at All Out. If anything it confirmed the match wouldn't be at that show, since Mox talked about sending contracts to Japan, which I took as him implying he's coming to Japan to confront Tanahashi (probably for Wrestle Kingdom).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kojima is a mid card wrestler from New Japan Pro Wrestling and is about to celebrate his 51st birthday in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Why is it happening? Because Tony marks for NJPW.


He may be 51 but he moves pretty damn well and is always going to give you a solid match.

Don't age discriminate bro. Age is a number in wrestling

But it's definitely not the match we wanted. But the timing sucked obvious.

And lastly what's wrong with being an NJPW mark?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It's a total waste of one of your biggest stars on your biggest show of the year. Moxley's career is sinking almost as fast as his weight is rising.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrestling Old Japanese Man.
Moxley:


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What I don't get is AEW's obsession with having Moxley wrestle all the old NJPW stars, like what relevance does this have to TV storylines? It feels like matches for the sake of having matches.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Kojima was the first wrestler to ever hold New Japan's IWGP Heavyweight Title and All Japan's Triple Crown at the same time in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 107064


Yeah, he was pretty awesome 15 years ago.



Firefromthegods said:


> He may be 51 but he moves pretty damn well and is always going to give you a solid match.
> 
> Don't age discriminate bro. Age is a number in wrestling
> 
> ...


Reality is that at 51 years old a guy who is 25-30 is going to move much better and likely be much more relevant than a guy in his fifties that's just life. It's not a good look when you're selling a PPV with multiple guys in their fifties or almost fifty (Big Show, Chris Jericho, Christian, Kojima)

Personally I have no issue with Kojima but I wouldn't be putting him in the ring with a top AEW star because it's a bad look. Kind of like "Hey, this guy who works lower midcard matches at big NJPW shows is on the same level as one of our top guys!". If it was Kojima taking on Frankie Kazarian or Pillman Jr it'd be fine.

Nothing wrong with being a NJPW mark but when you're a booker/promoter you shouldn't book things that you personally mark for. You book things that are going to attract you the most audience and reality is apart from maybe 100,000 smarks that follow both AEW and NJPW this match means zero to them.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What I don't get is AEW's obsession with having Moxley wrestle all the old NJPW stars, like what relevance does this have to TV storylines? It feels like matches for the sake of having matches.


It's exactly that. Matches featuring guys from Japan for the sake of having matches featuring guys from Japan.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, he was pretty awesome 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like has been said it was plan B. But you're wrong for putting this all on Tony. Gedo shares some blame as well. As again the timing is just shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No one here knows him, the audience all sat on their hands when Mox said the name and the live fans will pop just about anytime anyone says anything. They have a ton of people under their own contract, why outsource? Especially when it means nothing and has absolutely no build or story to go with it other than "this guy offered to fight me so OK I guess."


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Like has been said it was plan B. But you're wrong for putting this all on Tony. Gedo shares some blame as well. As again the timing is just shit


I'm going to be blunt but no matter what Plan A was nobody cares about this except the smart marks. You could have Okada come out on Dynamite and challenge Kenny to a rematch of their 7 and a half star classic and MAYBE 1/4th of the audience would care.

I really love the hard-hitting athletic style of Japanese wrestling but if I threw out names like Jun Akiyama, Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji and Go Shiozaki most people here would not know who they are without using Google. It doesn't air in the United States therefore it's very hard for the American audience to get excited about them.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

95% of the crowd at home when Moxley slowly said the two names on the contract.

“…better known as…?”

Like what


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm going to be blunt but no matter what Plan A was nobody cares about this except the smart marks. You could have Okada come out on Dynamite and challenge Kenny to a rematch of their 7 and a half star classic and MAYBE 1/4th of the audience would care.
> 
> I really love the hard-hitting athletic style of Japanese wrestling but if I threw out names like Jun Akiyama, Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji and Go Shiozaki most people here would not know who they are without using Google. It doesn't air in the United States therefore it's very hard for the American audience to get excited about them.


Yeah I know. Thus far only Jushin and shinsuke have translated to American audiences.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the Japanese wrestlers so I wont complain. Because what if Moxley wanted this match?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah I know. Thus far only Jushin and shinsuke have translated to American audiences.


Tajiri as well.


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

He looked good and had a good match in Impact, so I know this one should be awesome.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

What are they feuding about? I have been missing his segments lately to be honest. Also, will this be a good match? Can this guy deliver and do you guys think their styles go together well?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> What are they feuding about? I have been missing his segments lately to be honest. Also, will this be a good match? Can this guy deliver and do you guys think their styles go together well?


Not feuding exclusively. Mox is low key feuding with new Japan in general. He feels slighted by new Japan management over contracts or something


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Clueless wrestlers fantasy booking themselves as usual. This match does nothing for anyone and nobody is paying to see it


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Probably because Mox needs some non important match before cm punk sets his sight on him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, you will respect the legendary veteran that is Satoshi Kojima, OP 

Anyway, Kojima is like the 2nd most impressive NJPW wrestler in his 50s (behind Minoru Suzuki); but he's definitely my favorite midcard babyface veteran in that company. 

I was first introduced to Kojima last year in February 2020, and I've been fortunate enough to see (what feels like) hundreds of his matches from that point on. He had a BANGER with Will Ospreay earlier this year in that No DQ match, and I was impressed with his willingness to take vicious bumps in spite of his older age.

His wrestling might be formulaic for some folks here, but I think he's still great in the ring for someone who's apparently turning 51 years old soon. Plus, he's a really nice and charismatic guy too! I think Kojima is easy to root for as a babyface 

He may not be Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I'm still hyped to see Satoshi Kojima compete in this company, and for the AEW audience to be introduced to him!

Hopefully, that All Out crowd gives Kojima a warm welcome since he definitely deserves one; especially since it's been like 1.5 years since he last wrestled in a major event with audible crowds (since the NJPW crowds can't chant, cheer, or boo nowadays). 

I expect that Jon Moxley vs Satoshi Kojima match to be a fun brawl. Hopefully, they get at least 12 minutes to fight each other. 

For the record, Kojima's finisher is a hard-hitting Lariat. He's pretty much beaten HUNDREDS of opponents with that finisher over the past decade. It's not a flashy move, but Kojima makes the Lariat look powerful, and it looks DEADLY on the right opponent taking the bump. 

Plus, I LOVE Kojima's entrance music! It's a great theme 

Edit:



rich110991 said:


> I don’t know who he is either and I don’t know why I should care about this match at the moment, shame.


Maybe my response up above may bring you some hype for Kojima challenging Moxley, and give you a nice introduction to him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyway, my previous response was a good enough introduction to Kojima for @Mr316 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought he was facing Garcia next week or something?


Yea, he's right. 

Minoru Suzuki just competed in a tag match with DOUKI against the BULLET CLUB (Taiji Ishimori and El Phantasmo) in a NJPW event. I would know because I saw that match earlier today 

Anyway, Suzuki will arrive here in the United States later next week!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Anyway, Suzuki will arrive here in the United States later next week!


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Should be a good undercard match which shouldn’t last more than 15 minutes, don’t see the issue.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Would have rather had Mox vs Garcia.


----------



## bassist69 (Jun 4, 2018)

I still want that moxley vs ishii rematch from G1


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

He is working his way around the Japanese Sushi buffet refusing to pay. Until the Buffet boss Okada comes demanding he pays for his Sashimi and to stop harrassing his customers, and to settle the debt in the ring.

Whats so bad with this angle? Perfect booking from the booker of the millennium.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Its not like WWE isn't currently relying on older performers, its not just an AEW thing -

Goldberg - 54 years old
Edge - 47 years old
Rey Mysterio - 46 years old
R Truth - 49 years old
John Cena - 44 years old
A.J Styles - 44 years old.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Shouldve thrown cash at Jushin Liger to come out of retirement or get a young atlethic no name from new japan instead of this fat fuck.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> Its not like WWE isn't currently relying on older performers, its not just an AEW thing -
> 
> Goldberg - 54 years old
> Edge - 47 years old
> ...


It's much less than the Dub

Big Show - 49

Billy Gunn - 57

Chris Daniels - 51

Chris Jericho - 50

Christian Cage - 47

CM Punk - 42

Colt Cabana - 41

Dustin Rhodes - 52

Frankie Kazarian - 44

Matt Hardy - 46 (47 next month)

Sting - 62


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Because AEW likes catering to their niche fanbase who knows who these guys are and thinks it'll draw them ratings. Mox has an obsession with old Japanese men too.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah I know. Thus far only Jushin and shinsuke have translated to American audiences.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Tajiri as well.


Lads, how are you forgetting my boys Kai-En-Tai? Legends.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Lads, how are you forgetting my boys Kai-En-Tai? Legends.


I'm actually a big Kaientai fan. Funaki was really over for a while.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm actually a big Kaientai fan. Funaki was really over for a while.


I'm seriously a fan, too, mate. They were pretty unfortunate that the WWF had an absolutely stacked tag division otherwise they could've been featured more.

Michinoku vs HHH was great.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Part of the building releationship with NJPW type deal.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some of you don't understand that AEW does not chose which wrestler of NJPW Moxley is going to face.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Why aren't we getting Moxley/Kingston/Sting vs Garcia/2.0 at All Out?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ratedr4life said:


> Why aren't we getting Moxley/Kingston/Sting vs Garcia/2.0 at All Out?


I think Kingston is going to face Miro


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I think Kojima will be a good opponent, much like Nagata was. I think great matches are usually the result of compatible styles, and I think Mox and Kojima will be super physical and stiff.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Moxley sure has slid down the card. Then again, he's gotten out of shape for whatever reasons you want to give so it's a good time just to let him do whatever until he's motivated again.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly not a fan of it either, but I kind of like this NJPW program he’s got going on. Seems like he’ll be going through all these old Japanese guys until Tanahashi shows up.

That being said there’s literally no one better to hype up a match with an opponent you don’t know of than Mox. His promo on Kojima was awesome and that’s the only reason I’d have any interest seeing it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Because TK is not creative, Tony tend to do that a lot with some of his stars, like he take them away from the other stars, getting them into nothing feuds and nothing matches with nobodies to bide time until him find other stars for them. Tony did that with Page, have him involve him with the Dork Orders and whatever jobbers just to take him away from Omega. Mox exist in a vacuum right now.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Moxley wrestling guys from Japan does nothing for me because I don't know who the fuck these guys are. Such a waste.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Some of you don't understand that AEW does not chose which wrestler of NJPW Moxley is going to face.


Yeah you’re right it’s NJPW who’s booking the All Out card……….


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It seems to me like the angle they may be heading with here is that Moxley is going to get increasingly frustrated at not getting a match with Tanahashi.

Wouldn't surprise me if Suzuki is next for Moxley.

I could see all this eventually leading to Moxley turning heel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Given that Tenzan is probably too broken down to play a role in this, Moxley's gauntlet could go...

Nagata -> Kojima -> Ishii -> Suzuki -> Tanahashi

I doubt we'll see Naito and Okada as part of this. Okada will probably only ever appear in AEW to do something with Kenny. Ditto Ibushi. In return for this, I expect Moxley to do a job at a big NJPW show, maybe winning the U.S. title back off Tanahashi then dropping it to ZSJ, Ospreay or White.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Given that Tenzan is probably too broken down to play a role in this, Moxley's gauntlet could go...
> 
> Nagata -> Kojima -> Ishii -> Suzuki -> Tanahashi
> 
> I doubt we'll see Naito and Okada as part of this. Okada will probably only ever appear in AEW to do something with Kenny. Ditto Ibushi. In return for this, I expect Moxley to do a job at a big NJPW show, maybe winning the U.S. title back off Tanahashi then dropping it to ZSJ, Ospreay or White.


Imagine if we got Bryan Danielson vs. Tanahashi first. (Personal dream match of mine)

Just to really frustrate Moxley even more.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Imagine if we got Bryan Danielson vs. Tanahashi first. (Personal dream match of mine)


I remember watching these two wrestle on a NJPW show in the early to mid 00s. Was really good but would've been off the charts around 2010 and today would still be a great veteran match.

Matches I want to see:

Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo Takagi in a rematch of their 30 minute classic from DGUSA a decade ago. This one would happen in NJPW no doubt.

Punk vs. KENTA in a long-awaited battle of the GTS.

Miro vs. Minoru Suzuki just to see them beat the hell out of each other.

Taiji Ishimori vs. Jungle Boy

Rey Fenix vs. Hiromu Takahashi

Shame Covid continues to limit the real Forbidden Door dream matches.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Suzuki is next for Moxley.


He already put Moxley over in a great match before pandemic started. I doubt they will meet again, maybe they will be teaming up when Suzuki comes to US. He's one of Moxley’s idols and he is using the sleeper followed by the Gotch style pilledriver as signature moves to pay tribute to Suzuki.

I hope they will book Miro against Suzuki, that would be brutal. Suzuki could answer an open challenge for the TNT title and beat Miro and then drop it back to Miro. Suzuki’s name would also add some prestige to the lineage of the TNT title.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I think there's a lot of good matches for Miro with New Japan brawlers. Suzuki, Goto, Evil, Cobb, O-Khan and the one I really want, Ishii.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> Clueless wrestlers fantasy booking themselves as usual. This match does nothing for anyone and nobody is paying to see it


Moxley doesnt have anyone to feud with in AEW he'd have to squash any of the availables. He could fight miro, but miro shouldnt lose the title and moxley has no need of taking that lose. So this is what a filler is calles, and yeah moxley likes japan wrestling. So what pretty sure match will be fun he is not close to the main dish of all out.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Would have rather had Mox vs Garcia.


Go watch monday live rematch then


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

JonAmbrose said:


> Go watch monday live rematch then


Excuse me? 🤣


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Excuse me? 🤣


We already got that match 2 weeks ago, and tbf moxley is booked to be able to squash him so its just unnecessary


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Buster Baxter said:


> Moxley wrestling guys from Japan does nothing for me because I don't know who the fuck these guys are. Such a waste.


Then go and find out who they are

Jesus. So many lazy fucks these days who need everything spoon fed to them. When did ignorance become a mark of pride?

Anyway, it's not my ideal NJPW opponent for Mox, but I'm just glad both companies are working together. That bodes well for the future. The match itself should be great


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Then go and find out who they are
> 
> Jesus. So many lazy fucks these days who need everything spoon fed to them. When did ignorance become a mark of pride?
> 
> Anyway, it's not my ideal NJPW opponent for Mox, but I'm just glad both companies are working together. That bodes well for the future. The match itself should be great


I don't give a fuck who they are. Again, Moxley wrestling some guy from Japan who has never appeared on Dynamite does not interest me. If you like NJPW more power to you, I on the other hand would not care if AEW maintains a working relationship with them or not.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Buster Baxter said:


> I don't give a fuck who they are. Again, Moxley wrestling some guy from Japan who has never appeared on Dynamite does not interest me. If you like NJPW more power to you, I on the other hand would not care if AEW maintains a working relationship with them or not.


Agreed. I chose to invest in AEW. I’m not interested in NJPW, nor should I have to be to know who the hell Mox is facing and why.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Agreed. I chose to invest in AEW. I’m not interested in NJPW, nor should I have to be to know who the hell Mox is facing and why.


Then hopefully you'll enjoy something new to you next weekend.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was hoping for Tanahashi but COVID is still ruining things. Shame.

I don't know who this guy is but I read that he was very decorated over in NJPW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Excellent introduction to casuals 😐
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432105941369950210


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Buster Baxter said:


> Moxley wrestling guys from Japan does nothing for me because I don't know who the fuck these guys are. Such a waste.


Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


AEW has to do the minimum of introducing these guys and they just ain’t doing shit. I have yet to see the forbidden door benefit AEW except for the women’s division. 
ZERO interest in Moxley/japaneseguy because why? Would have been so hard to have something like an attack post-match and a call-out? 

I look at the Forbidden Door, let’s say as a cross-over episode.

I used to watch Arrows and Flash, not really Supergirl and DC Legends of Tomorrow, yet I knew there would be cross-overs between the shows, and I watched them, got into the story, because it was logical and easy to follow without me needing to watch 2 others whole series for me to understand the crossover. 
Just explain what the fuck Moxley is doing now, how the fuck is anyone supposed to know Tanahashi is dodging Mox, shouldn’t Mox be focused on Archer who took the belt from him before facing random japanese guys?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> AEW has to do the minimum of introducing these guys and they just ain’t doing shit. I have yet to see the forbidden door benefit AEW except for the women’s division.
> ZERO interest in Moxley/japaneseguy because why? Would have been so hard to have something like an attack post-match and a call-out?
> 
> I look at the Forbidden Door, let’s say as a cross-over episode.
> ...


There will be an introduction during the buy in.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Excellent introduction to casuals 😐*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432105941369950210


I didnt know Moxley was a bread hater xdd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I mean, if you know nothing about these strange foreign guys, use Google. It's 2021 and information is only ever a click away.

Even for the pro wrestling fan who lives in a bubble, it's easy to know stuff about wrestling from exotic lands far away.









Satoshi Kojima - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Arkham258 said:


> Then go and find out who they are
> 
> Jesus. So many lazy fucks these days who need everything spoon fed to them. When did ignorance become a mark of pride?
> 
> Anyway, it's not my ideal NJPW opponent for Mox, but I'm just glad both companies are working together. That bodes well for the future. The match itself should be great


That's not really how it works though. If I'm watching my favourite sport on television and I hear about my team signing a foreign player do I have to go off and Google it or will the announcers tell us who he is? Eg Satoshi Wanabae the Japanese National Team player has signed with the Sydney Penguins for the 2022 season. A great winger for the club and one of the best players in the Japanese domestic league"

That's not hard to do and to expect your audience to have to go out of their way, find out who the guy is, search him and research him t see who he is is a little bit ridiculous.



JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


Some people really just don't care. I know a lot about pretty much every major mainstream wrestler because I'm passionate and a nerd about wrestling but some people just like to watch it, enjoy it and then just leave it alone until next week.

If that makes them an ignorant pretend fan that is too lazy to learn about anything further then so be it. Makes AEW fans appear as elitists with a "I'm a better wrestling fan than you!" attitude though.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Some people really just don't care. I know a lot about pretty much every major mainstream wrestler because I'm passionate and a nerd about wrestling but some people just like to watch it, enjoy it and then just leave it alone until next week.
> 
> If that makes them an ignorant pretend fan that is too lazy to learn about anything further then so be it. Makes AEW fans appear as elitists with a "I'm a better wrestling fan than you!" attitude though.


It doesn't make anyone an elitist. If a user comes here just to say or ask, "who the fuck is that guy", without finding out on your own, then yes, it's on you. You're also going to get multiple viewpoints as well, with some saying "he sucks", or "he's great" and that starts a whole other conversation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I mean, if you know nothing about these strange foreign guys, use Google. It's 2021 and information is only ever a click away.
> 
> Even for the pro wrestling fan who lives in a bubble, it's easy to know stuff about wrestling from exotic lands far away.
> 
> ...


*Not my job. It's the promoter's job to get foreign talent he's using over. The commentators told Maki Itoh's backstory, so there's no excuse for them not to give us summation of Kojima after the announcement. Retweeting him saying "I like bread" isn't going to make a single person that's unfamiliar with him give a fuck about this match.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Garty said:


> It doesn't make anyone an elitist. If a user comes here just to say or ask, "who the fuck is that guy", without finding out on your own, then yes, it's on you. You're also going to get multiple viewpoints as well, with some saying "he sucks", or "he's great" and that starts a whole other conversation.


It makes you an elitist if you're saying shit like anyone who doesn't want to learn about Japanese wrestling is an ignorant pretend fan that is too lazy to do so.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It makes you an elitist if you're saying shit like anyone who doesn't want to learn about Japanese wrestling is an ignorant pretend fan that is too lazy to do so.


*What baffles me is how they do this and then turn around and get mad when those guys come out to crickets. It's not our fault that the promotion gave us no reason to care about them.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”





JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


Yeah I'm a pretend fan because I don't give a shit about Moxley wrestling some random from Japan in a PPV match. Mox will beat him in 10 minutes and he likely won't be seen on AEW programming again, but yeah I should waste my time googling and youtubing him. Can we even imagine Roman or Seth wrestling some guy on PPV who has never appeared on Smackdown? No, because it's a stupid idea, but some of yall will literally defend anything AEW does.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


This is a horrible take.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Buster Baxter said:


> Can we even imagine Roman or Seth wrestling some guy on PPV who has never appeared on Smackdown? No, because it's a stupid idea, but some of yall will literally defend anything AEW does.


First of all, inducing to people the idea of imagining anything related to those two is pure cruelty. 
Secondly, that is entertainment and this is pro wrestling. Satoshi Kojima is no unknown indie dude, he is a legend of pro wrestling. If you pretend to be a pro wrestling fan and not know who he is, the least you could do is to educate yourself about the subject.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> I'm not familiar with the Japanese wrestlers so I wont complain. Because what if Moxley wanted this match?


The promoter of the show should be able to say No to his independent contractor’s stupid ideas.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> Can we even imagine Roman or Seth wrestling some guy on PPV who has never appeared on Smackdown?


that’s because they are not privileged enough to have “creative freedom” like Mox, who can book himself against any random old man who he has a boner for regardless of any box office benefits.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433169870384889856


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433169870384889856




























Also both G1 and Champion Carnival, World Tag Leagues(in the same year) and Tag Team titles of both NJPW and AJPW, All Asia tag titles, NWA World Tag Team titles.
The guy is a legend as both singles and tag team wrestler.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> Well, that would be a “You” problem, not an AEW problem. You might as well wear a sign on your head that says, “I’m an ignorant pretend fan who is too lazy to learn about wrestlers in other promotions.”


Yikes. I used to think you were just an aloof AEW apologist, but you're actually way worse.


----------

